# Kale and my CRS!



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Well, my CRS slowed down on breeding for a while, all I was feeding was some flake, french style beans, and shrimp pellets. I had to go away for a few days and I had some kale sitting in the fridge, which I use for my BN pleco tanks.

I blanced a leaf and threw it in for my shrimps well I was away.

I came back and I noticed every single one of my females is berried! I think I have 8-10 berried females... not one was berried before I left either!

I also noticed that their colour has become more sharp and appealing 

So, I think I might be feeding kale a little more often 


Here's a couple pics, not the best quality, but that's my phone for you..

the shrimp always seem to be hanging out on the kale, from sunrise to sundown.


----------



## fishlover1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Interesting!
Did you boiled the kale leaves before putting into the tank.
Any left over when you return?


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

I blanced it, boiled it for 2 minutes. The entire leaf was gone when I returned, except for the spine!


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

That's awesome! I just so happened to be at the grocery store and picked myself up some as well 

Curious to see how mine take to it!


----------



## fishlover1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Splak said:


> I blanced it, boiled it for 2 minutes. The entire leaf was gone when I returned, except for the spine!


Thank you!
I'll give it a try too! I hope my crs will breed more.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

So I fed Kale same day as my past post. I came home to my first ever berried shrimp! It was tough to get a good pic, but she is definitely carrying 

















Sent from my GT-I9100M using Tapatalk


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Something to remember - Bug had a couple berried shrimp in her tank right now 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------

